# Going on 3 day trip



## farmers_wife (Aug 16, 2008)

I am going to Houston MN to the outback ranch for 3 days. There will be 6 of us and I get to be the lucky one to haul 4 horses. I am leaving friday and coming back on sunday. I will get pic when I come back. Any one been there?


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

No, but it sure sounds nice! I'd love to hear all about it and see pics when you get back.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw that sounds like fun, have a good time!


----------

